
Day One introduces Premium subscription. - justanton
http://dayoneapp.com/premium/
======
jwong_
Super disappointing. I knew it was coming when they tore out Dropbox and
iCloud support.

I paid for the new version to support them, didn't get any new features. Now
merely 1.5 years after purchase, the only new feature I can recall is E2E
encryption. And this only really brings it closer to parity with the old one,
since we could spread who held our data with Dropbox/Apple. On top of that,
the newer version is slower to load, and lags considerably when scrolling. A
journal app that's supposedly "lifetime" running into issues handling 2 years
of data is horrid. I still use the old one because it's faster and
iCloud/Dropbox support.

Too many companies latch onto the one product that made them successful and
don't try to reiterate/improve. I think DayOne was an awesome product at its
time, but something else needs to come out. Forcing everyone to a subscription
in order to sustain the company means they need to innovate more, not charge
more. Best of luck to them, but I really wish they'd use their brains to come
up with more products for me to buy instead.

